# EMS Acronyms



## 1badassEMT-I (Jun 25, 2010)

EMS Acronyms 


To: All EMS Personnel From: Chief of Operations Subject: Proper Narrative Descriptions

It has come to our attention from several emergency rooms that many EMS narratives have taken a decidedly creative direction lately. Effective immediately, all members are to refrain from using slang and abbreviations to describe patients, such as the following:

1) Cardiac patients should not be referred to as suffering from MUH (messed up heart), PBS (pretty bad shape), PCL (pre-code looking) or HIBGIA (had it before, got it again).

2) Stroke patients are NOT "Charlie Carrots."

Nor are rescuers to use CCFCCP(Coo Coo for Cocoa Puffs) to describe their mental state.

3) Trauma patients are not CATS (cut all to sh*t), FDGB (fall down, go boom), TBC (total body crunch) or "hamburger helper."

Similarly, descriptions of a car crash do not have to include phrases like "negative vehicle to vehicle interface" or "terminal deceleration syndrome."



4) HAZMAT teams are highly trained professionals, not "glow worms."



5) Persons with altered mental states as a result of drug use are not considered "pharmaceutically gifted."



6) Gunshot wounds to the head are not trans-occipital implants."



7) The homeless are not "urban outdoors men," nor is endotracheal intubation referred to as a "PVC Challenge."



8) And finally, do not refer to recently deceased persons as being "paws up," ART (assuming room temperature), CC (Cancel Christmas), CTD (circling the drain), DRT (dead right there).

I know you will all join me in respecting the cultural diversity of our patients to include their medical orientations in creating proper narratives and log entries.


----------



## medichopeful (Jun 25, 2010)

I like #4 and #7 

Just a friendly head's up, this has been posted twice before 

http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=826&highlight=glow+worms
http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=9358&highlight=glow+worms

Fun reading it again though!


----------



## 1badassEMT-I (Jun 25, 2010)

medichopeful said:


> I like #4 and #7
> 
> Just a friendly head's up, this has been posted twice before
> 
> ...



Cool I found on another site and this is funny! well it will give the newcomers something to laugh about . Anyways thanks!


----------

